# Caramel Recipe??



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi there! Hope you are all having a wonderful evening. Its starting to rain here in CA...

I am wondering if anyone has a recipe they would like to share for making caramel candy with goat milk? I think this might be interesting and would love to give it a try!

Thanks so much ~


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just google.com mexican pralines or pecan pralines. I make them with Texas pecans and also make and jar Cajeta for resale. There are several really good praline recipes online, hint: look for southern cooks like Paula Dean etc.... Vicki


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Vicki!! I will check that out!


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

Now that sounds delicious.


----------

